# New Image Editing Service



## OnlinePhotoDoc (Aug 3, 2005)

I have started an online photo enhancement/editing service.  We offer completely *free red-eye removal*, as well as fee-based services: color correction, restoration, colorization, skin blemish removal and smoothing, and any other manipulation you can imagine. Please visit us at

OnlinePhotoDoc.com

and link to our site if it is helpful to your website visitors.

--Jonathan Cohen


----------

